# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون الدولي الخاص >  ماهية القانون الدولي الخاص

## هيثم الفقى

القانون الدولي الخاص هو : 
مجموعة القواعد القانونية ، ذات الصبغة الفنية ، التى تحكم النظام القانوني للعلاقات الخاصة الدولية .

والعلاقات الخاصة الدولية ، هي تلك التى تنشأ بين أفراد من دول مختلفة ، أو بين أفراد من دولة واحدة ولكن عبر الحدود ، فهي ، إذن ، تنطوي على عنصر اجنبي أو خارجي .

س : ماذا يعني بالقانون الدولي الخاص ؟
ج : القانون الدولي الخاص يعنى بتنظيم موضوعات عديدة :
1- الجنسية .
2- مركز الاجانب .
3- الموطن في العلاقات الخاصة الدولية .
4- تنازع القوانين .
5- الاختصاص القضائي الدولي ، أو المرافعات المدنية الدولية بوجه عام .

س : ماهي خصائص قواعد القانون الدولي الخاص ؟
ج : نجمل اهم الخصائص في الاتي :
اولا : الخصائص العامة :

1- قواعد وضعية داخلية :
وهذه القواعد غالبا ما يضعها المشرع الداخلي لتنظيم مسائل القانون الخاصه به ، نظرا لافتقاد المجتمع الدولي للسلطة العالمية وبالتالي يصعب وضع قواعد موحدة ، لذلك استأثرت كل دولة بالتشريع ووضع القوانين التى تكفل التنظيم القانوني السليم ، سواء بالنسبة للمنازعات الوطنية البحتة ام بالمنازعات التى تتعلق بعلاقات وروابط الافراد ذات الطابع الدولي .

فنجد المشرع السعودي على سبيل المثال قد وضع القواعد القانونية المنظمة لمسائل الجنسية السعودية ، ومسائل إقامة الاجانب فى المملكة العربية السعودية .

فهذا الطابع الوضعى قد ترك أثرا واضحا :

فمن ناحية الجنسية فبرغم اتصالها بالنظام القانوني الدولي ، إلا ان الدول تسلك في تبنى ضوابط ثبوت الجنسية وفقدها ، مسالك شتى ، متأثرة بمصالحها متناسية ، أحيانا ، مصالح الدول الاخرى .

ومن ناحية تنازع القوانين وكذلك الاختصاص القضائي الدولي ، نجد ان هناك اختلافا في تبنى ضابط الاسناد الذي يتحدد بمقتضاه القانون الواجب التطبيق ، او ضابط الاختصاص الذي يبنى عليه الاختصاص الدولى للمحاكم الوطنية .

2- قواعد ملزمة .
من الثابت ان القاعدة القانونية ( سواء كانت امرة ام مكملة ) هي قاعدة ملزمة ، ويتعين على الجميع احترامها ، وبمقابلة ذلك على المنازعات والعلاقات ذات الطابع الدولي ، فإنه لاخلاف بشأن توافرصفة الالزام ، لان تلك القواعد تنظم مسائل تتصل بالمصلحة العامة وبسيادة الدولة ، وان كان هنالك خلاف ، فإنه قد ظهر فى مسائل تنازع القوانين او قواعد الاسناد .

ثانيا : الخصائص الذاتية أو الجوهرية :

1 - قواعد مباشرة وأخرى وسيطة .
فالقواعد المباشرة هى التى تعطي الحل الموضوعى المباشر ، اما الوسيطة ( الارشادية ) هي التى تربط العلاقة القانونية محل النزاع بقانون معين .

2- قواعد مفردة وأخرى ذات جانبين .
فالقواعد المفردة هى التى تهتم بتحديد حالات تطبيق القانون الوطنى فقط على المنازعات ذات الطالع الدولي .
والقواعد ذات جانبين هى قواعد تنازع القوانين ذلك لامكانية حكم العلاقة القانونية بأكثر من قانون .

----------


## abdou_54

*السلام**عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتــــه** 
**شكـرا جزيلا على المـــوضوع الــرائع و المميز*
*تحيتــي*

----------

